# Digi-Camcorder kann nicht installiert werden...



## LRK (11. Juli 2003)

Tach,
ich hab' mir vor einiger Zeit eine digitale Videokamera gekauft und wollte nun endlich mal versuchen, sie an den PC anzuschließen. Dies ist einmal per USB und einmal per DV-Karte möglich doch beide Varianten funktionieren nicht. Sobald ich die Kamera anschließe versucht Windows XP die neue Hardware (USB-Device bei Nutzung von USB-Anschluß und SONY DV-VCR bei Nutzung der DV-Karte) zu installieren. Die Installation wird aber abgebrochen da keine Treiber gefunden werden konnten. Auch die automatische Internet-Suche und die Hilfe brachten nichts. Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (11. Juli 2003)

welche Kamera ist es denn genau? waren keine Treiber im Lieferumfang?


Dunsti


----------



## LRK (11. Juli 2003)

Das ist die TRV14E von Sony. Treiber? Na, nix dabei. Ist das etwa denn sonst so?


----------



## blubber (11. Juli 2003)

http://www.sony.de/view.x?prod=32193&loc=de_DE

laut Hersteller liegt ein Treiber bei. Wenn nicht, Händler kontaktieren.

bye


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (11. Juli 2003)

hier gibt's die Treiber zum Download: http://www.sony.de/view.x?downloads=&type=1&level=2&loc=de_de&gbox_1=Camcorder&gbox_2=DCR-TRV14E


----------



## LRK (11. Juli 2003)

Wow! Wenn die Seite jetzt nur noch funzen würd' würd' ich mich dolle freun. Aber danke soweit.

Achja, bei einem anderen Digi-Camcorder, den ich vorher hatte, war auch kein Treiber bei... komisch.


----------



## blubber (11. Juli 2003)

funzt doch !?


----------



## LRK (11. Juli 2003)

??
Wieso geht das dann nicht bei mir?! Der läd die Seite jetzt schon seit vielen minuten aber es geht nicht weiter.... Wie soll ich denn jetzt an die Treiber kommen?!


----------



## blubber (11. Juli 2003)

Habs heruntergeladen und auf meinem Server geuppt.
Sag bescheid wenn du es hast, dann lösch ich die Datei wieder.

http://ncd10.spencer.netclusive.de/temp/sony_usb010.zip

bye


----------



## LRK (11. Juli 2003)

Äh, grad ging's endlich vom Sony-Server. Hab's nun auch installiert aber der sucht trotzdem immernoch nach neuer Hardware (USB-Device) und versucht diese zu installieren... AAH! Was'n Dreck!


----------



## t0ny (13. Juli 2003)

*handschüttel*
Irgendwie packt es kein Betriebssystem, irgendwas Videotechnisches zum Laufen zu bringen.... http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials126114.html


----------



## LRK (13. Juli 2003)

*schnüff*
Meine schönen Filme... Da hat man nun endlich einen Digi-Camcorder und kann trotzdem nur auf analoges VHS übertragen... ärgerlich das.


----------



## blubber (13. Juli 2003)

Piecemaker, wenn du sonst keine Lösung mehr in irgendeinem öffentlichen Forum findest, solltest du den Händler, bzw. Hersteller kontaktieren.

bye


----------



## Erpel (13. Juli 2003)

Also wenn ich sowas höre bin ich echt froh mich für ne TV-Karte entschieden zu haben und meine Filme so überspielen zu können.
Aber wenn man das so macht ist das kein DV-Material oder?


----------



## DV-Worker (18. Juli 2003)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *Also wenn ich sowas höre bin ich echt froh mich für ne TV-Karte entschieden zu haben und meine Filme so überspielen zu können.
> Aber wenn man das so macht ist das kein DV-Material oder? *



Bestimmt wurde der USB nicht installiert oder der Firewire-Anschluß des Boards soll benutzt werden. Was ich mir sonst noch denken kann ist, das der Texas Instrumenst-Treiber intsalliert werden muß.

In der Anleitung zu der terratec Cameo 400 stand etwas von solchen Problemen, die wohl besonders oft bei Canon und Sony Camcordern auftrereten.


----------



## Erpel (19. Juli 2003)

Wiso hast du denn meinen Beitrag gequotet??


----------

